# Not mine but sure looked cool.



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2018)

Was out shooting after the sun broke through the clouds this weekend and a guy had this out at the lake. I will confess that I'm not versed in these but this camera looks really cool. Not sure that I'd like to haul it around shooting but I wouldn't mind learning more about it.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice; that would NOT be a cheap camera to shoot.


----------



## Designer (Mar 11, 2018)

ronlane said:


> Not sure that I'd like to haul it around ..


Imagine making a photographic field trip back in the old days; camera, tripod, plates, emulsion, dark tent, developer, trays, food, cooking gear, water, food, burro food, a burro, and they were limited to the number of plates they had with them.  Ahh, for the good old days!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 11, 2018)

Designer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure that I'd like to haul it around ..
> ...



yea...roll film made it too easy. after that, everyone was a "photographer".
ruined the business for the rest of us. you used to have to actually work to take pictures. and...own a pack mule.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Nice; that would NOT be a cheap camera to shoot.



I agree. He said he was shooting some b&w that day.



Designer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure that I'd like to haul it around ..
> ...



I KNOW i'd not like to haul that around.



pixmedic said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



I'll stick with my digital and appreciate the past. lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2018)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 6, 2018)

An 8x10 Deardorff!! Rara avis. Nice.


----------

